# P-51C 360 degree cockpit view, WOW!



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2010)

I received this in an email from the 352nd FG website artist Sam Sox and it had a link to this website

Photos were take by Doug Rozendaal. 

Left click and drag around...amazing  


St. Clair Photo-Imaging 360º Pans


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2010)

Excellent stuff H ! Saved that one ! Notice the seat is a hybrid, with a rear passenger seat too. The rest appears to be restored to WW2 spec though.
Thanks mate !


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2010)

Your welcome I was like wow!!! When i looked at it


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2010)

Spookily enough....that link is now saved as a favourite !. Got the ball rolling on making a replica C panel as I type, to go with the '51 D. 

Thanks for the link


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 16, 2010)

WOW!!!! I need one of those for a P-47D-30!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 16, 2010)

Excellent find Harrison!!!!  That is just too cool with all the detail it shows!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 16, 2010)

that was really cool. Thanks Harrison. I also liked seeing the two B-25's and the B-17. I'm not sure what the other plane was on the other side of the other P-51.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice find Harrison!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2010)

Good find Harrison! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pong (Jul 16, 2010)

Though unrelated to the P-51, I remembered this 360 degree view of the cockpit of an Airbus A380.

Airbus A380 Cockpit

Still, that P-51C looks awesome, though I haven't been able to load all of it in color. Thanks for sharing, H.


----------



## BorderWarrior (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow! You can just feel yourself sat in there, fantastic!8)


----------



## JG 26 (Jul 17, 2010)

That is simply amazing. Thank you for posting!


----------



## ppopsie (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow! Thanks. So far the best modeling reference I encountered, for the cockpit and canopy framework of the B C model.


----------



## Peebs (Jul 17, 2010)

Straight to my favourites list,
how awesome is that??


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow! No cameraman there


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 17, 2010)

No Cameraman there... ... just like bing in the pilot seat in il2 when you look about 'the pit' then Shin


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 17, 2010)

That is amazing, brilliantly done. Thanks mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------

